# How do you like to get resumes?



## Castiron (May 4, 2010)

Hi all,

Just finishing entry level piping program (6Months) and going to look for work as apprentice to start at the end of this month (August).

I was told by some people to drop of resumes directly on jobsites. I don't want to P*&s people off by stopping them from working though. So how do you want to get a resume? Drop off at jobsite, email, letter drop off at office or any better suggestions?

Appreciate the feedback thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Resume*

First of all, make sure all words are spelled correctly. If it's poorly written rife with mistakes in grammar, puncuation, etc. this will reflect directly on you.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I like to get resumes with hundred dollar bills paper clipped to them. Makes the resume very memorable. 

J/K


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> First of all, make sure all words are spelled correctly. If it's poorly written rife with mistakes in grammar, puncuation, etc. this will reflect directly on you.


 
Yes and make sure your puncuation is spelled correctly:laughing:


----------



## Castiron (May 4, 2010)

PlumbCrazy said:


> I like to get resumes with hundred dollar bills paper clipped to them. Makes the resume very memorable.
> 
> J/K


How to make money in bad economic times - what a great idea! You could mandate that and call it a "Resume processing fee" - maybe even add a fuel surcharge!

Having a great employee attached to them (One that shows up, works hard and thinks for himself) would work better from the applicants point of view. 

Otherwise I can always write you a check if you are looking for help!


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

if you want to go over the top, go to the companies office, res+ cover letter in an envelope. Wear knee pads under your pants if you get the chance to beg for a job:thumbsup:


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

:thumbup::laughing:



PlumbCrazy said:


> I like to get resumes with hundred dollar bills paper clipped to them. Makes the resume very memorable.
> 
> J/K


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Castiron said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just finishing entry level piping program (6Months) and going to look for work as apprentice to start at the end of this month (August).
> 
> ...


On a construction jobsite, ask a lower worker about the need for workers, and get around to asking who the foreman is. Offer to take them out to lunch, bring them some coffee, or something, and ask about the companies customs and tips on your approach. That's what I would do. Shows initiative, offers something for their time, gets you inside info on how to approach the right people and could potentially earn you a good word from an existing player.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ckoch407 said:


> On a construction jobsite, ask a lower worker about the need for workers, and get around to asking who the foreman is. Offer to take them out to lunch, bring them some coffee, or something, and ask about the companies customs and tips on your approach. That's what I would do. Shows initiative, offers something for their time, gets you inside info on how to approach the right people and could potentially earn you a good word from an existing player.


Are you kidding me? The mans trying to get an entry level job not go on a lunch date. I would say get a haircut and a clean shave. Dress casual and go fill out applications and or apply online. Like normal people do:whistling2:


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Are you kidding me? The mans trying to get an entry level job not go on a lunch date. I would say get a haircut and a clean shave. Dress casual and go fill out applications and or apply online. Like normal people do:whistling2:



Are you stalkin' me? 

I'm dead serious. The best way into a company besides the obvious hygiene and spelling cliches if you don't know someone is to get to know someone. Do you have any idea how many peoples resumes never even get read because there are thousands of people doing just what you recommended?

Be practical, but do something that will set you apart from the million other people without being annoying. And inside information on how to do that gained from existing employees cant hurt. 

Or do what everyone else is doing and get the result thay are getting as well.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ckoch407 said:


> Are you stalkin' me?
> 
> I'm dead serious. The best way into a company besides the obvious hygiene and spelling cliches if you don't know someone is to get to know someone. Do you have any idea how many peoples resumes never even get read because there are thousands of people doing just what you recommended?
> 
> ...


I have over 5600 posts on this forum.....stalking you? I dont think so:whistling2:

He shouldn't be spending any money on lunch or coffee trying to get an apprentice job. Its tacky and laughable IMO .....ask around.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I have over 5600 posts on this forum.....stalking you? I dont think so:whistling2:
> 
> He shouldn't be spending any money on lunch or coffee trying to get an apprentice job. Its tacky and laughable IMO .....ask around.


Wow that's quite an accomplishment. Very impressive. Would you like a job doing plumbing? 

Castiron, TM is the leading authority on all things plumbing. You should do whatever he suggests. :laughing::lol:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ckoch407 said:


> Wow that's quite an accomplishment. Very impressive. Would you like a job doing plumbing?
> 
> Castiron, TM is the leading authority on all things plumbing. You should do whatever he suggests. :laughing::lol:


Sure my hourly rate starts at 90.00 and the material will be itemized and priced per piece. I accept cash or check.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

ckoch407 said:


> On a construction jobsite, ask a lower worker about the need for workers, and get around to asking who the foreman is. Offer to take them out to lunch, bring them some coffee, or something, and ask about the companies customs and tips on your approach. That's what I would do. Shows initiative, offers something for their time, gets you inside info on how to approach the right people and could potentially earn you a good word from an existing player.


 Sorry, but I agree with TM on this one. There aint no way in he-ll he is going to get a foreman, or anyone else, to even take a coffee from him, much less go out to lunch with a complete stranger.
And I'm sure the foreman on the job is very busy, & when this guy tries to bring him a coffee, or ask him to go out to lunch, he will annoy the foreman more than help his cause. And 99.99999999999999% of the time, the foreman will tell him to take a hike, I know I would. You think this foreman is just going to stop everything he is doing, at that moment, & start talking to this stranger? Thats just not reality. 
I'm not critisizing, just saying. When I was the foreman on commercial jobs, strangers were not even allowed on the job site. I'm sure that's especially true on job sites today.


----------



## CSP Drain (Jun 15, 2010)

I want to see a cover letter explaining a little about yourself. I always look for signs of a strong work ethic. I also like getting them in my email. Maybe a follow up call a couple days after you email.


----------



## Castiron (May 4, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the feedback. Any thoughts are much appreciated. So far I had been dropping of at the offices but so far no luck. With me being done in 3 weeks or so it's time to start pushing it. Thanks again! Go economy!

Akdaplumba forgive me, but with you being in Vancouver -are you looking for help in 3 weeks at all? I should be taken outside and shot if I don't ask you.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Castiron said:


> Thanks a lot for the feedback. Any thoughts are much appreciated. So far I had been dropping of at the offices but so far no luck. With me being done in 3 weeks or so it's time to start pushing it. Thanks again! Go economy!
> 
> Akdaplumba forgive me, but with you being in Vancouver -are you looking for help in 3 weeks at all? I should be taken outside and shot if I don't ask you.


CastIron - I would send Akdaplumba a PM. Even if he does not need help, he may be willing to talk to you in person. If he likes you, he may be willing to make a few calls on your behalf.

Good Luck!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a "hobbies" entry on my aps. Still waiting for that classic old line, -"Drinking fortys, smokin weed, and all types of Ill asss shiot.":laughing:


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

First off, Your Instructors should have a list of companies that have a soft spot for hiring ELTT students (or "foundations, students, whatever they call it now - I was an ELTT student at one time at BCIT). I'm sure Gary might be able to help you this way. Many of these companies will have a soft spot for hiring ELTT students due to the fact that they have had previous sucess hiring ELTT students, or the boss or supervisors were at one time ELTT students, or a bit of both. The bottom line is focusing on these types of companies may help your potential for getting hired. Also, sometimes they get calls with requests for ELTT students from said companies, although I don't know if it's happening as much as it used to. 

If you can gear your cover letter & resume towards companies with a history of hiring ELTT students, you can also create a second cover letter & resume geared more towards companies that you're not sure if they know about ELTT, and then tell them a little bit about the course you took and how it benefit them. Mention how it gives you first year apprentice credit already, how it immerses you in the trade for about 6 monthes, how you do practical theory as well as shop projects, and you have good piping skills to work off of. Things along those lines. 

I know that if I had my own company (which might not be too far away) my apprentices will be ELTT students, because I know what they have learned, and I can fill in the gaps for them as they develop.

As far as what to do when dropping off resumes? I think you'd have as much success showing up in a shirt & tie, as you would showing up in a pair of clean, presentable carhartts, with clean work boots and a carhartt colarred shirt. This says "ready to work." There's the off chance you might hear "can you start today?" potentially. And I'm sure if you got this, they might even let you off early at BCIT (they did with me).


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Don The Plumber said:


> Sorry, but I agree with TM on this one. There aint no way in he-ll he is going to get a foreman, or anyone else, to even take a coffee from him, much less go out to lunch with a complete stranger.
> And I'm sure the foreman on the job is very busy, & when this guy tries to bring him a coffee, or ask him to go out to lunch, he will annoy the foreman more than help his cause. And 99.99999999999999% of the time, the foreman will tell him to take a hike, I know I would. You think this foreman is just going to stop everything he is doing, at that moment, & start talking to this stranger? Thats just not reality.
> I'm not critisizing, just saying. When I was the foreman on commercial jobs, strangers were not even allowed on the job site. I'm sure that's especially true on job sites today.


Guess in after thought that isnt the best idea ever. The main point I was thinking is its not always what you know but who you know. Thats mostly how Ive seen it go down. Anyone can make themself look good on paper and there are literally dozens of colorful apps and resumes going straight in the shredder from everyone looking for a job in the construction side... at least in my area. If I were looking for a job today, I would start with people I know who have related jobs, or ask around if I didnt know anybody, to get some info before I just walked in the front door cold turkey.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

ckoch407 is not that far off. Sending in a resume, even with a cover letter will barely get you noticed. Owners of larger cos. don't open their own mail. A receptionist or secretary will open the mail and sort by priority. All resumes will be grouped together in no particular order. If there are a lot of them, there's a chance those on the bottom won't even get looked at.

I like when someone drops off a resume in person - if they look and sound intelligent, I note it directly on the resume.

Same with people inquiring on the phone. If someone is mumbling, talking too low, or their grammar is horrendous I tell them I'm not hiring. If they speak intelligently, I will ask them to come in and fill out an application even if I am not hiring. If the 'perfect' plumber comes in, I might make room for them or consider getting rid of an employee that is not performing up to par.

Some of the things I look for:

Clean clothing
Personal hygiene
General size & build
Speaks in a normal tone
Looks me in the eye
How fast they move - sloth like movements are a turn-off
Respectful
Assertiveness - (Not aggressiveness)
A smile - happy people make better employees!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

And of course you'd better be able to pass the drug screen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Castiron (May 4, 2010)

*Thanks a lot*

Hi there guys,

Just wanted to say thanks for all the suggestions. I just got a job yesterday starting in a couple of weeks - perfect! Friend of a friend - I guess nothing gets your resume noticed like someone handing it in for you.

Does that mean I can post on this forum now?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Castiron said:


> Hi there guys,
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for all the suggestions. I just got a job yesterday starting in a couple of weeks - perfect! Friend of a friend - I guess nothing gets your resume noticed like someone handing it in for you.
> 
> Does that mean I can post on this forum now?


Your welcome here, enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Castiron said:


> Hi there guys,
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for all the suggestions. I just got a job yesterday starting in a couple of weeks - perfect! Friend of a friend - I guess nothing gets your resume noticed like someone handing it in for you.
> 
> Does that mean I can post on this forum now?


I know this is way late. Glad you got the job Castiron. Good to have friends who have friends. For anybody reading, that's exactly the point I was trying to make: If you don't know anybody, you're best bet is to get to know someone, (or find someone who does). I am on my way to a lovely new career making much more than I am on my own... from connections I've made. (Look for gear for sale in the Swap section real soon)!


----------



## alongston (Dec 27, 2010)

I think the best way to deliver a resume is to dress decently and take the resume into the office to give to the company. If you have to work during the office hours, send an email, but try and call to follow up a few days after you email it.


----------

